

 Ending Poverty through Education - phreanix
http://www.spotlightonpoverty.org/ExclusiveCommentary.aspx?id=f6886a5e-628e-411d-89a8-c8f9f0a73f4f

======
phreanix
Just to highlight an interesting quote for discussion:

" believe we can solve the problems of urban education in our lifetimes and
actualize education’s power to reverse generational poverty. But I am learning
that it is a radical concept to even suggest this. Warren Buffett framed the
problem for me once in a way that clarified how basic our most stubborn
obstacles are. He said it would be easy to solve today’s problems in urban
education.

“Make private schools illegal,” he said, “and assign every child to a public
school by random lottery.” Think about what this would mean. CEOs’ children,
diplomats’ children, many would be going to schools in Anacostia and east of
the river, where most of our schools are. I guarantee we would never see a
faster moving of resources from one end of the city to the other. I also
guarantee we would soon have a system of high-quality schools."

